
Marree Man - Lxr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marree_Man
======
omk
Google maps satellite view for those curious.
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Marree+Man/@-29.5335821,13...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Marree+Man/@-29.5335821,137.4639693,4044m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1)

~~~
amelius
The satellite image looks slightly different from the Wikipedia image. In the
satellite image you can clearly see an ear, and the man is looking to the
left. In the wikipedia image, it seems as if the man is wearing a mask and
looks to the right. The band over the head is not visible in the satellite
image.

~~~
roenxi
The satellite picture is much clearer; the 'mask' on Wikipedia is probably the
hair of the satellite image.

------
ben_w
Interesting. Why do people assume this could not have been done without GPS?
Maps have long been created by triangulation, is there any reason that process
could not be used backwards to create a terrain feature from a map?

~~~
deogeo
In fact, such lines were recreated without the help of GPS or flight:
[https://westerncourier.com/41241/news/students-recreate-
nazc...](https://westerncourier.com/41241/news/students-recreate-nazca-
geoglyph-at-western/)

------
hentrep
Also interesting are the Blythe Intaglios along the California/Arizona border:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blythe_Intaglios](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blythe_Intaglios)

------
buckminster
Article misses an important point: what is the latest date it definitely
wasn't there? There's nothing in the article that makes it more recent than
1928.

~~~
mc32
Erosion, for one. probably historical aerial photography as well, but that’s
not mentioned.

It is light on details such as how it was made (mechanics). But erosion has
meant its needed to be redefined.

------
mjsweet
My parents went on a joy-flight over Lake Eyre and Marree Man a few months
ago... the lake was full for the first time in years after flooding in
Queensland and it was was the highlight of their whole trip. Funnily enough
they had never heard of Marree Man until the trip - it’s certainly something
of an enigma here in Australia.

------
somada141
My family in South Australia has lived a 10h drive from this their entire life
and no idea it existed. I should really visit.

~~~
hutzlibu
Ah .. very australian. I live in middle europe and there are many places just
"10h" drive away I have never visited and probably never will ..

But aside that, I doubt it will look spectacular close up.

~~~
somada141
A 10h drive in Central Europe can get you far :). Australia is a vast
emptiness as soon as you leave the coast. Also I’m hoping I can get the
geoglyph in frame with a drone though I haven’t done the math to see whether
that’s possible within the confines of the law in terms of altitude (120m max
altitude in Oz).

~~~
hutzlibu
Yes, I know ... been to your emptiness before, thats why I said, "very
australian". Distances are relative, I know. Here I think long before doing a
2 h drive ..

------
FR10
Although 1/10 of its size Nazca lines[0] are pretty impressive too and they
were made 2k years ago. Why couldn’t have this been made a lot far back.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazca_Lines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazca_Lines)

------
clktmr
Anyone knows what he is holding in his right hand?

~~~
kanaba
FTA

> The Marree Man geoglyph depicts a man holding either a woomera (a throwing
> stick once used to disperse small flocks of birds) or a boomerang (but see
> Plaque section below).

~~~
jimmux
That's not exactly the description I would go with for a woomera. The woomera
is not thrown, and acts as an extension of the arm when throwing a spear. A
boomerang is more likely to be used for flocks of birds, so the definitions
may have been mixed up.

~~~
sourdoughness
People might know it better as an _atlatl_. Generically, it’s a “spear-
thrower”. It’s amazing how much difference they make - good fun to make in the
backyard!

